# Foster with Child Aggression Issues



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi Folks!

Okay...it looks like I'm getting a new puppers, or foster to work with, however it works out.

He is 1.5 years old, with child aggression issues. It is unknown how he is with other dogs or cats. He has basic obedience training and is neutered.

I have one neutered male dog, non-dominant, and 2 cats.

Now, I know enough how to slowly introduce the new guy to the existing ones....But no idea where to start on the child aggression issues.

We have no kids, so he won't be exposed to them at home. It is going to be a totally different home situation for him. I suspect the idea would be to let him get settled in, a lot of excercise, and see if he is reactive to all children, or just the one he lives with currently.

A professional trainer is an option if it comes to that, yes.

Any and all suggestions welcome folks 

Best,
Yvonne


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Systematic desensitization. Carefully of course! Maybe with a muzzle. 

Someone just posted this site earlier: 


 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aggressive Behaviors in Dogs - Home
[/FONT]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yvonne, do you have the book The Other End of the Leash? There is an excellent section in there about general people aggression. I'll read through my Fiesty Fido book again but I think that is strictly for dog on dog aggression if I remember correctly.

I would start near where kids are, with a muzzle and at a safe distance, and just walk with him and treat him when he's not reacting. Gradually, decrease the distance between him and them. Maybe across the street from a playground? Where he has plenty of room to get away and not feel trapped. I have a feeling that you'll find he may have reasons and this is fixable. 

Are you going to have his thyroid tested?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Was he temp tested by the rescue?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Myamom said:


> Was he temp tested by the rescue?


http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...dow-will-put-down-please-can-anyone-help.html

Yvonne - The information you have it all from the owner at this point, correct?


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Myamom,

Nope, he's my project boy. I just wanted to have a backup plan in case it doesn't work out. 3 hours is a long way to go to temp test him and to drag my critters along. None of them ride well. But he's about out of time where he's at.

Jax, I too believe it's largely a situational issue and can be desensitized, but yes, I'm going to have him thyroid tested as well. I'll grab the book tonight, thanks for the suggestion. 

Yes, thus far all the info I have is directly from the owner. We have exchanged several lengthy emails. I know I can work on the child aggression. I think my biggest worry right now is prey drive. I have the helpless little felines which, as I had them first, would be my first obligation/priority. Husky boy never met another person or animal he didn't love. It is also why I wanted to have my 'just in case' backup plan as well. This guy deserves every chance, he's just a big baby atm.

Thanks again for the help!
-Yvonne


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's situational also.  I think once you teach him that kids carry tasty treats and that they are not his litter mates to dominate. I'd offer my kid as a test subject but she's 14 and almost 5'10 so he would view her as an adult.

My friend has my Fiesty Fido so I'll grab that from her and look through it to see if there is anything useful for you.

When you introduce him to children, I might do little boys and girls separately to see if he reacts differently as well.


----------

